# First pet snake



## Kichie (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, new here! 

I just got my first pet snake a few days back.. I've never had much handling with snakes before hand but I've always been fascinated by them. I got a baby jaguar python, so pretty! 

I'm a bit nervous though handling it, I'm trying to hold it as much as I can and even though he just crawls calmly over me I still find myself getting nervous and wanting to put it back into the enclosure.. But I suppose that will go as time comes and getting used to handling it. (still waiting for my first bite) 

Curious though.. Any tips anyone can give on how to tell if its being defensive or its uncomfortable and not wanting me to pick it up? Possibly body language it gives out? I find when its coiled up and pointing its head directly at my hand I don't feel so comfortable picking it up..

Anyway, hope to be chatting to you all frequently, cheers!


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok first off a jaguar isn't a type of Carpet Python  
I jaguar is a pattern morph 
And yours by the photos isn't a jaguar, yours is probably a jaguar sib, the siblings that don't carry the pattern morph  

So I would defintely reccomend investing in a hook and get it used to being picked up by hook, this comes in handy when they get bigger 

Generally making a 's' shape with the head and neck is a sign of being defensive  

Congrats on your new little one



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kichie (Aug 5, 2017)

Ah good to know Kittychat17  Thanks for that info! When i got it the breeder said it was a Jaguar Python. Deffo might have to get the hook


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 5, 2017)

Cool little snake. 
You can usually tell pretty easily with carpets if they don't want you around lol. Yours sounds pretty relaxed and easy going for a hatchling. 
As kittycat17 said, they will usually "S" up and be ready to strike if they aren't in the mood for handling. 

Good luck and keep at it. It will get easier to read it's mood with time and practice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kichie (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


> Cool little snake.
> You can usually tell pretty easily with carpets if they don't want you around lol. Yours sounds pretty relaxed and easy going for a hatchling.
> As kittycat17 said, they will usually "S" up and be ready to strike if they aren't in the mood for handling.
> 
> ...


Ya he has been pretty good handling but every now and then I think his giving me back off signs haha... I literally just went to pick it up and and he had a little strike at me.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 5, 2017)

Haha yeah carpets have attitude when they are small. Just take it easy and handle for short periods. Also try not to handle straight after a feed or while they are shedding, this can stress them out and cause them to get cranky.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 5, 2017)

Congrats and welcome to the world of snake owning!
If you've only had him a few days, I'd leave him alone for a week to settle in. He might be a bit stressed, do you have plenty of hides for him? They really only need 5 minutes handling every 2 or 3 days to get used to you. Don't handle after feeding for at least 24 hours, in case they regurgitate their food. Some reading I always recommend to new snake owners is the Doc Roc articles, particularly 1, 2 and 3. Loads of easily digestible information on snake keeping. http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 5, 2017)

Kichie said:


> Ah good to know Kittychat17  Thanks for that info! When i got it the breeder said it was a Jaguar Python. Deffo might have to get the hook



It's definitely not a jaguar haha I'd ask them for more information as they haven't even got that right hahaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 5, 2017)

I know most people are going to disagree with this but I know many a few high end breeders who recommend it,

And that's if you are worried about the idea of getting bit, it's best to get bit while the snake is young. I had the same fear of being bit until I messed up and got bit and realised "hey this isn't too bad" and I was a lot more confident because I wasn't worrying like "oh god what happens if he bites me" etc

I'll update this post when I'm off work


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey Kichie, do you mind if I pop up a video I just made of my latest little carpet Python I bought? It shows how crazy it is and that getting bitten isn't so bad.


----------



## Kichie (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the info guys! To the question about if he has enough hide spots, at the moment I've got him in a temp enclosure just a wooden box with some stuff for him to dangle on. I'm getting a big tank made up that will be decked out pretty well once it is finished, hopefully in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Kichie (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


> Hey Kichie, do you mind if I pop up a video I just made of my latest little carpet Python I bought? It shows how crazy it is and that getting bitten isn't so bad.


Go for it man! Upload away


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


>



Perhaps more of a larger hide with only one opening (I used a coffee container lid with a hole cut out of side)

Also what is your heating method and where is it?



Unfortunately some snakes just love to nip! The bites are definitely defensive, I think the fact you hover over her for a while while she doesn't have much hide helps,

Just a few tips,

Use paper towel or newspaper on the base(if she wants to she will hide underneath)

Also let her settle in! Everything new to her, keep interaction to a minimum for a week or so..

Just realised this vid wasn't post creator! But still take the msg 


@Kichie As kitty said it def isn't a jaguar, I hate to say it but sounds like you paid for more than you got 

Ask the breeder for pics of mum and dad or ask if you can see, if they refuse, it could be kind of dodgy as they could say it's a jag morph but it's really just coastal x coastal


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah thanks for your input BI69aze. I just had this one out on the dining room table pulled to bits. It lives in a hatchie rack with thermostatically controlled heat cord and has two other plastic hides I just had everything out of the box for cleaning and easier filming. 

I might put another video up on my channel soon showing the full set up and how I care for my hatchies.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I know most people are going to disagree with this but I know many a few high end breeders who recommend it,
> 
> And that's if you are worried about the idea of getting bit, it's best to get bit while the snake is young. I had the same fear of being bit until I messed up and got bit and realised "hey this isn't too bad" and I was a lot more confident because I wasn't worrying like "oh god what happens if he bites me" etc
> 
> I'll update this post when I'm off work



A defensive bite from a juvenile python isn't going to prepare you for a food response bite from an adult, trust me.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A defensive bite from a juvenile python isn't going to prepare you for a food response bite from an adult, trust me.


No but the first bit I got was a food response from a decent size coastal right one my freaking knuckle and he got blood all over the place  

A bite from a baby won't prepare you for anything in the future BUT that's what he has at the moment..


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A defensive bite from a juvenile python isn't going to prepare you for a food response bite from an adult, trust me.



I was thinking the same thing and wondering how to word it. I breed but I don't go out of my way to let any animals bite me. (Nor to I advise anyone to let their animals bite them)
If you don't expect/try to avoid being bitten you might end up inadvertently doing the typical pull away response when you are bitten which can in-fact do damage to the animal.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, I tend to agree with you about a couple of juvenile bites giving confidence. A food response bite and wrap around is a whole new level though.



Bl69aze said:


> No but the first bit I got was a food response from a decent size coastal right one my freaking knuckle and he got blood all over the place
> 
> A bite from a baby won't prepare you for anything in the future BUT that's what he has at the moment..


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 5, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I was thinking the same thing and wondering how to word it. I breed but I don't go out of my way to let any animals bite me. (Nor to I advise anyone to let their animals bite them)
> If you don't expect/try to avoid being bitten you might end up inadvertently doing the typical pull away response when you are bitten which can in-fact do damage to the animal.


Well I'd hope you'd atleast do some research on what to do if bitten before purposely letting it bite you


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

Who would've thought Pythons would bite.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 5, 2017)

Get bitten by a large goanna and a hatchling carpet python will simply be child's play.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 6, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Get bitten by a large goanna and a hatchling carpet python will simply be child's play.


Even a small Goanna! Had my Flavi try to eat my hands through gloves yesterday. They thrash around too if they get hold of you. 

My rules of snake handling are not to handle for a few days after a feed or when in slough, I handle my Roughie maybe once a week and for no longer than ten minutes at a time. My sons Coastal is very small and doesn't get handled much as he just thinks everything is going to eat him and I'd rather not stress him out too much. So for him it's mainly just when cleaning his enclosure.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 6, 2017)

i've heard even ackie bites can hurt a lot, or maybe that's just the shock of a stronger bite than may be expected? i've never been bitten by one, so i wouldn't know....either way, that's a beautiful python! wish i could have one.


----------



## Kichie (Aug 6, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


>



Thats how mine is acting the majority of the time.. Do you suggest still picking it up to let it know I'm friendly? Or just let it calm down and get used to its new surroundings?



Bl69aze said:


> Perhaps more of a larger hide with only one opening (I used a coffee container lid with a hole cut out of side)
> 
> Also what is your heating method and where is it?
> 
> ...


Ya i'm getting his proper enclosure built at the moment so I've got him in a small temp one which has things for him to hide in. Heating method is a heat lamp and also sun exposure during the day. I only paid $60 for the actual snake its self as I got it from a family friend... Maybe I miss heard him and though he meant mine was a jag.. Just googled a jag python and I know he does have one of those. I'll ask him again when I see him what mine is


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 6, 2017)

I would try not to stress it out too much. I'm trying to handle mine for very short periods, usually while cleaning the tub out. It needs to feel safe and secure in its environment because at that size in the wild everything wants to eat it lol so I recommend slow, steady, gentle movement with purpose. Try not to come down over the top like a predator would. 

I have seen some people recommend gently touching the snake on its side with a hook before trying to pick it up so it knows the routine and isn't frightened by a hand swooping in. Good luck, I hope it settles for you.


----------



## Kichie (Aug 6, 2017)

Ya I usually just sit my hand next to his body and stroke him gently just to get used to my sent and knowing i'm friendly. Will keep you guys updated! So far so good though


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 6, 2017)

Kichie said:


> Ya i'm getting his proper enclosure built at the moment so I've got him in a small temp one which has things for him to hide in. Heating method is a heat lamp and also sun exposure during the day. I only paid $60 for the actual snake its self as I got it from a family friend... Maybe I miss heard him and though he meant mine was a jag.. Just googled a jag python and I know he does have one of those. I'll ask him again when I see him what mine is


I realised I sent the post to the wrong person, the guy who sent vid hehe


And it happens my breeder said albino bredli but apparently they don't exist so either he got mixed up with saying bredli/Darwin or it is a hybrid 

And goodjob so far


----------

